# Medial Patella Luxation-MPL



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Medial Patella Luxation-MPL does your dog suffer from this?*

Leyla, my 1 year old chihuahua started limping a couple of days ago. She was holding her right hind leg up. I got so scared i took her the next day to the vet. The vet did some x-rays on her and she got diagnosed with Grade 3 MPL :'( . The good thing is that she doesn't need surgery for now. We just can't have her doing much movement which is pretty difficult since she loves running and jumping around everywhere. She wouldn't take her anti-inflammatory medicine so now we have to go every 4 days to the vet so they can inject her. I feel so bad about the whole thing. I've been reading online that dogs that have this might stay limping or walk awkwardly. And they can also develop painful arthritis. 

Do any of you have a dog with MPL? :crybaby:


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

anyone???????


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

One of my girls has a grade 3 in one leg and grade 4 in the other. She gets a good joint supplement daily and occasionally has an off and on limp. It doesn't slow her down a bit though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, my Bella had surgery last year for a grade 4 LP and she has done brilliant. Hopefully you will not need to go down this route any time soon but if it does come to it you will get all the advice you need from this forum. For now you can help Leyla by keeping her as fit as you can, it is important to still exercise her regularly to keep the joint, ligament and tendons strong. Swimming is an excellent way to do this alongside her usual walks. Another really good help is to get her started on a good quality Glucosamine and Chondroitin supplement, this is great for joint care. I hope you can get her to take her anti-inflammatory yourself, it's no fun being injected every four days, try disguising it in her favourite foods. Good luck and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What about a liquid glucosomine?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know a few people here have had dogs with varying levels of LP. Hopefully they'll be along to comment. I know there have been a few successful surgery stories too!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That first picture is so sad! What type of joint supplements do you use? Where can I get them? I was told that my Tessa has level 4 luxating patellas when I brought her home 2 months ago from the shelter and want to do everything I can for her. Thanks!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I have one more question about your beatuiful Leyla. My little girl seems to have the same coat as your Leyla, but Tessa's ear hair is much shorter. Is she considered a long hair Chihuahua? I am just curious because Tessa doesn't have the smooth coat and doesn't really have a long coat either...but she does look alot like Leyla!


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks to all who commented. It makes me feel a lot better now to know that me and Leyla aren't the only ones going through this. 

Chichilove:
Which joint supplement does she take and where do you buy it? I'm afraid she won't eat it since she doesn't like medicine, not even with peanut butter 

Lisa T:
Where can I get the Glucosamine and Chondroitin supplement? is it the same as for humans or for dogs only?

Tessa'smom: 
I know the picture makes me sad too everytime I see it. She is always growling and trying to bite the medical staff. I am lost too! Leyla got diagnosed a week ago and the vet hasnt told me to give her anything yet. About Leyla being a long haired chihuahua or not I still don't know. When I first got her they told me she was and she is registered in the AKC as a chihuahua but the vet recommends doing a genetics test which is $60 and I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico has had surgery for LP..... he always has bad hips that need surgery (sometime this yr).... he takes Metacam, its a liquid and he takes it without problems.... HUGE improvement on his pain when he takes the Medicine...


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

I use the GNC brand from Petsmart. They sell a great liquid one. It's marketed to seniors but it just has more of the glucosamine and such. Plus it has added omega fatty acids as well. It is very concentrated. You only use about a teaspoon per day and its beef flavored so my little ones love it. 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Izzie had grade 3 at birth, found out at 7 months. Her knees were always out, and when popped back in and the vet let go, they would pop right back out. She has never limped tho, she has never once acted like they bother her. I put her on Glucosamine and Chondroitin supplement, got puppy stairs so she wouldn't jump on things, kept her active so her muscles would stay strong, and fed her a good 4+ star food. At her 2 year appointment her level is now a 2, her knees can be manipulated out easily, but when the vet lets go, they go back to the right position. So they have gotten better with her growing, which can happen sometimes. I do feel that the supplements and lack of jumping, also keeping her fit helped a lot. It's also best to keep them as lean as you can, so there is less weight on their joints. I don't really have to try with Izzie, she is really thin naturally no matter what she eats (dang her  ) but it's best to try with your Chi to keep her at her thinnest.


----------

